# MotorTrend follow-up article on interior



## MelindaV

along with an additional interior video talking with Franz where he gives more details on the interior including how the air vent works 
http://www.motortrend.com/news/video-exclusive-a-closer-look-at-the-tesla-model-3s-interior/


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> along with an additional interior video talking with Franz where he gives more details on the interior including how the air vent works
> http://www.motortrend.com/news/video-exclusive-a-closer-look-at-the-tesla-model-3s-interior/
> 
> View attachment 2971


I went with "Winner", but I also wanted to simultaneously select "Love It", "Like" and "Informative"


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I went with "Winner", but I also wanted to simultaneously select "Love It", "Like" and "Informative"


I'll help you there, SFM3!!


----------



## roguenode

I hope to see Tesla add split-screen to the right 2/3 of the display so you can setup dual-functions to show at once like in the S & X. I like going between having map/nav in combo with either rear camera view as an alternative to the rear view mirror or the full sound controls.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

roguenode said:


> I hope to see Tesla add split-screen to the right 2/3 of the display so you can setup dual-functions to show at once like in the S & X. I like going between having map/nav in combo with either rear camera view as an alternative to the rear view mirror or the full sound controls.


It essentially does that with the overlays.

You tap music and it opens as a thin minimalist row with all you need for quick actions. Need more, swipe up, the full music player is there.


----------



## roguenode

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It essentially does that with the overlays.
> 
> You tap music and it opens as a thin minimalist row with all you need for quick actions. Need more, swipe up, the full music player is there.


Thanks, I'll hunt around to see if I can find any videos showing the overlay feature. So, with the overlays you could show the rear camera view on the top half and nav/map on the bottom?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

roguenode said:


> Thanks, I'll hunt around to see if I can find any videos showing the overlay feature. So, with the overlays you could show the rear camera view on the top half and nav/map on the bottom?


That I don't know, but you can see the music overlay in the video in the link above from the first post in this thread.

Camera and Nav together isn't necessarily logical IMHO. You're really only using the camera briefly or for backing up and losing nav for those few seconds shouldn't matter.

If you drive with the rear view camera on, it will probably make you sick


----------



## roguenode

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That I don't know, but you can see the music overlay in the video in the link above from the first post in this thread.
> 
> Camera and Nav together isn't necessarily logical IMHO. You're really only using the camera briefly or for backing up and losing nav for those few seconds shouldn't matter.
> 
> If you drive with the rear view camera on, it will probably make you sick


We sometimes drive with the rear camera view on the top of the display. In heavy traffic it provides a clearer and wider view than the rear view mirror.


----------



## MelindaV

from what I've seen of the UI as it exists so far, the rear camera isn't an overlay, but takes over the right ⅔


----------



## SoFlaModel3

roguenode said:


> We sometimes drive with the rear camera view on the top of the display. In heavy traffic it provides a clearer and wider view than the rear view mirror.


Really?

I tried in my dad's S and it made me dizzy looking it for anything other than a slow speed backup.


----------



## Daliman

I went with winner just to keep things balenced. Looking at this I think they have gone well beyond the current screens in making the 3 user friendly and intuitive. Can't wait to start playing with it.


----------



## roguenode

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Really?
> 
> I tried in my dad's S and it made me dizzy looking it for anything other than a slow speed backup.


It would not be the first time I"m in the minority and it's a fairly insignificant feature. Overall, I"m pleased with what I've seen with the interior so far and think it will be a fairly easy transition to get use to the center screen configuration.


----------



## MelindaV

the thing I found interesting was Franz saying the air direction is pushed by other counter air jets! I would have assumed there were internal mechanized louvers.

ETA and OT: the only wreck I've ever gotten into was explaining this exact lesson in air dynamics to my then high school boyfriend when I was 17 and ended up landing us in a ditch  
The old boat of a car (that in retrospect I think my dad may have bought my mom just as I was learning to drive...) had a large wrap around driver dash bezel and both the driver and passenger center air vents were beyond this projected dash piece. my boyfriend thought it made more sense to point the vent on his side toward me and the one on my side toward him so the driver side air didn't just hit the dash bezel (too bad a Ford engineer hand't thought of that 20 years earlier). in explaining in that configuration, all the air would go straight to the back seat and miss both of us, passenger side tires ended up off the country road's asphalt edge at the same time an oncoming car was way over the center line on the next curve... air flow then seemed the least of our issues  but I was right and I would tell him that to this day.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Really?
> 
> I tried in my dad's S and it made me dizzy looking it for anything other than a slow speed backup.


My wife made that exact same comment yesterday, actually.

She needed to make a quick run to Walgreens, and since we're across the country visiting my parents, I insisted that she drive my mom's old S 85 as part of her Model 3 training program... ... I spent most of the drive explaining, among other things, that (a) no, the rear-view camera isn't always on the center display, (b) there will only be one lever on the left side of the steering column, not two, and (c) there will be no bulky cross-member obstructing the view through the rear glass. In summary, it was a poorly-conceived gambit on my part.


----------



## Daliman

I test drove a Model X P100D recently and persuaded my wife to try it. I really want her to understand how different our Model 3 will be from my Civic given the cost. She loved the enourmous windshield and the regen breaking. Then our friend who has taken performance driving took over. What he could do with that car was crazy and only for those who love roller coasters.


----------

